# Headbands



## stasiia (May 21, 2006)

Has anyone found any good headbands out there that arent expensive?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stasiia* 
_Has anyone found any good headbands out there that arent expensive?_

 
I use a scarf.... its cheap and it works


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 22, 2006)

Me too! I've been addicted to scarves for years now! Especially now that I have bangs again. I love ones from Target, they are pretty inexpensive and cute and funky! I like some headbands but usually can't wear them b/c they hurt my hear (like behind my ears where they dig in


----------



## AlliSwan (May 22, 2006)

Try Icing (Claire's accessory store) if you have one near you--cheap and cute and huge selection!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 22, 2006)

forever 21 had some in last time a was there mainly the fabric ones like mini scarfs that tie at the bottom of ur neck i got mine for $3


----------



## lauren006 (Jun 2, 2006)

*headband problem*

Whenever I wear headbands there is always this weird bump at the back of my neck!  It sucks because i love wearing headbands like the stretchy ones but I don't know how to avoid that stupid bump it causes.  Anyone know what I'm talking about and have any ideas to stop it??


----------



## MACActress (Jun 2, 2006)

^I have that same problem. Well when I wear ones that are all one piece. I've taken to wearing ribbons now , and there's no bump


----------



## rnsmelody (Sep 18, 2006)

bumpped.. im looking for headbands too.. anyone know any good online store? i already checked hottopic. urbanoutfitters forever21


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 19, 2006)

check clairs its either a miss or a hit with them though but ive gotten some seriously cute head bands there

and also like the others say use scarfs


----------



## Jacq-i (Sep 20, 2006)

I got some from AGACI Too, super cute for about $5!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 25, 2006)

wet seal has some cute scarfs..


----------



## BlurredMascara (Sep 27, 2006)

I wear scarfs.


----------



## iLust (Sep 27, 2006)

just found this...the belts are pretty cute too!

http://www.sparklecraft.com/accessories_headbands.htm


----------



## wazir (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey

I just found new site to get good quality headbands for kids here u go baby headbands


----------



## sarahbonnet08 (Jan 28, 2016)

I prefer to use scarf.. its so cute and inexpensive.


----------

